# my youtube videos of various car kits



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi all, 

I've done some youtube videos of some of the kits I have in my stash. They are OOB reviews, showing you what's in the box and close ups of the parts. I've done this so you can get a fair idea whether the kit is worth buying or not. I've only done several videos, but I have about 70 kits in my stash that I am slowly working through. Mainly hot rods, street rods and classic cars, but some sci-fi stuff as well. 

Here's the link to my channel:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCI7l4tmQqyeRKnGeUZU_pug

Have a look and let me know what you guys think. I'm new to youtube, and making movies in iMovie, so I promise it will get better...

cheers


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ty for your effort. I watched, enjoyed.


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks vypurr, like I said, I'm new to iMovie, and I'll play around a bit with it until I'm happy with my results. I'm getting there, but there's a lot to learn. I've still got loads of models to get through.

I recognise your name from Starship Modeler. What's going on there? The site went down and now I can't log back on. Well, actually, I can't remember my log in details  so I may have to re-register


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

I have left starship, due to the drama.


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

I've only been there a few months...what drama?


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

I had a clash with a few. So I took the high road and left. I was changing directions with my builds as well. I feel more at home here.


----------

